# Swamp Dog



## crowncreek (Jan 6, 2006)

Any got any news?


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

The still have not finished the 1st series of the open. I heard it was a tough first series though. I am not sure on the status of the Q.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the last series:
1,7,8,15,20,22,24,29,32,39

10 total

Open callbacks going to the 2nd series

7,8,9,10,11,12,16,17,19,26,27,28,29,31,34,35,36,41,43,48,54,57,58,61,62,68,70,76

28 total
________
Herbal grinder


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

*Wow!!!*

Thanks For Posting Brenda. You Cannot Imagine How Much It Means To Us All.
Please Keep Us Posted On The Rest.
Jen


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN CALLBACKS TO THE LAST SERIES

17,19,26,28,29,34,35,41,54

9 total


Amateur didn't finish the first series, they have about a dozen left to run in the morning. 



QUALIFYING RESULTS

1st -#39 TRIPP O/H MILLY WELSH
2nd - #20 ABBEY O/H MILLY WELSH
3rd - #22 CHARLEE O/H VIRGINIA SISLANE
4th - #32 CHIP O/H LARRY MUNDY
RJ - #15 DAISEY O/H PAUL MOCCIARO & DAVE HOFFMAN
JAMS- 1,7,8,24,29

CONGRATS TO ALL ...... ESPECIALLY MILLY WOW....1ST & 2ND!!!
________
New jersey dispensaries


----------



## AllieCat (Aug 14, 2006)

*Swamp Dog Qualifying Results*

1st # 39 Tripp Milly Welch

2nd #20 Abbey Milly Welch

3rd #22 Charlee Virginia Sislane

4th #32 Chip Larry Mundy

Res Jam #15 Daisy Paul Mocciaro
Jam #1 West
Jam #7 Stoneman
Jam #8 Hoffman
Jam #24 Opseth
Jam #29 Hoffman

Congratulations to Ginny and Charlee. Charlee Bear is a blond definately worth watching!


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

WOW, Congratulations Millie Tripp and Abbie


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ditto the congratulations to Ginny and Charlee!!

Andy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the third series

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,14,16,17,18,19,20,
21,22,24,25,26,27,28

25 total

Amateur callbacks to the land blind

1,10,12,16,17,19,20,27,29,32,34,37,38,39,46,48,49,54,62

19 total
________
Website host


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st- #17 Lil Mac H/Eric Babin O/Ronald Stainback (Qual Natl)
2nd -#41 Kate H/Eric Babin O/Ann & John Marshall
3rd -#35 CJ H/Eric Babin O/Anne & John Marshall
4th -#19 Banner H/Mark Mosher O/Swingle
RJ -#34 Dash H/David Jensen O/Jennifer Wallace

Jams- 28,54

Congrats to Eric....WOW what weekend!!!!

Amateur callbacks to the last series 

19,29,34,37,48,49

6 total
________
Magic Flight Launch Box Review


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

AllieCat said:


> 1st # 39 Tripp Milly Welch
> 
> 2nd #20 Abbey Milly Welch
> 
> ...




Woohoo! Way to go Ginny and Charlee!!!


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Alan Pleasant who? Quite an Open for Eric!


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks like great dogs is not the only thing Alan Pleasant is good at! Looks like he is equally good with assistant trainers!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Anyone know how the Am finished up??


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

The only one I know is Dave Opseth won the AM with Talla.
Congratulations Wutadog!

Steve


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Anything on the derby?


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Any Derby Results ?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

All I know is that Bill Thompson got 1st & 2nd, sorry don't know which dogs. Also Eric got RJ with Tyson and Dreamer and Stormy got Jams.
Hopfully someone else can fill in the blanks.

Congrats to Bill !!!
________
CHRYSLER E PLATFORM HISTORY


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Congrats Dave on the win. Way to go...


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Does anyone have the complete AM results?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Brenda said:


> All I know is that Bill Thompson got 1st & 2nd, sorry don't know which dogs. Also Eric got RJ with Tyson and Dreamer and Stormy got Jams.
> Hopfully someone else can fill in the blanks.
> 
> Congrats to Bill !!!


1st - Leeza 
2nd - Frenchie 

I think that gets Leeza 35-40 Derby points and Frenchie over 15 points.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations Dave and Talla on your win. From your brother Gyro and Janet!


----------

